# تعالوا اقرأوا هذا الخبر الهام من روسيا الى السعودية



## أَمَة (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*خطاب المنظمات الشعبية الارثدوكسية الى الملك عبد الله عاهل المملكة العربية السعودية*
لقد قرأت هذا الخبر المثير للإهتمام على الموقع التالي باللغة الإنجليزية، وقمت بترجمته لكم لتأكدي أنه يهمكم.
http://www.interfax-religion.com/?act=********s&div=135
لقد تناهى حديثا الى المؤمنين الارثدوكس في موسكو خبر نية المملكة العربية السعودية على بناء مسجد آخر في مدينتا موسكو. وعبر التاريخ نرى أن الى جانت بناء الكنائس الارثدوكسية في عاصمتنا موسكو بنيت أيضا دور عبادة لليهود، ولكن من ناحية اخرى يوجد عدد كافي من الكنائس الارثدوكسية في اسرائيل. كما أن لدينا كنائس كاثوليكية، في حين أن كذلك الأمر هناك عدة كنائس روسية في إيطاليا. حتى الطائقة الشيعية لها في مدينتنا مسجدان، كما أن للمؤمنين الارثدوكس مكانا للصلاة في كل من طهران وباكو من غير أن يشعروا بالإضطهاد.
غالبا ما تقولون أن الإسلام دين العدالة. أن العربية السعودية تبني العشرات من المساجد في دول مسيحية، من العدل إذن أن يتم بناء كنيسة للمسيحيين الذين يعيشون في مملكتكم! إن كاردينال تورون جان لويس، رئيس المجلس البابوي لحوار الأديان، كان محقا عندما قال: "إذا كان المسلمون يفكرون أن لهم الحق في بناء مسجد كبير مدهش في روما، من العدل أن يكون للمسيحيين أيضا الحق في بناء كنيسة لهم في الرياض."
الكل يعلم أن المبشرين المسيحيين الذين وعظوا بالإله الواحد الحقيقي جاءوا الى مكة والمدينة عدة قرون قبل الإسلام. واليهود أيضا سكنوا فيها عبر التاريخ. أتعتقدون بعد هذا أنه من العدل ان تمنعوهم من التواجد في المناطق التي عاش فيها اسلافهم وحيث فيها مقابرهم؟ إن الشيخ سلطان بن محمد القاسمي، أمير الشارقة، أعطى في العام الماضي المثل الصالح لجميع الحكام المسلمين عندما بارك تأسيس الكنيسة الارثدوكسية وهكذا اثبت صدق مشاعره الطيبة نحو المسيحيين.
كأي بلد آخر في العالم يوجد في العربية السعودية مختلف الأديان، ومن العدل أن تمنح الأقلية المسيحية حرية العبادة بما أن عددهم يتجاوز العشرة بالمائة. كما أن من المهم جدا رفع الحظر عنهم في زيارة مكة والمدينة، والسماح لهم بلبس الصليب، وتداول المنشورات الدينية وتبشير دينهم. وعلى المدارس أن تتيح تدريس مبادئ المسيحية للمسيحيين، لأن التعليم الإسلامي إلإلزامي فقط سيكون لغما موقوتا في بلدكم وسيثير نزاعات عرقية ودينية. ومن العدل أن يعطى للمسيحيين الذين في السعودية نفس الظروف المعطاة للمسلمين في روسيا.
العلاقات في هذه الأيام تنمو بنشاط بين روسيا والسعودية. ونحن نقدر مبادرتكم انتم ومساعدوكم في الحكم على تقوية الصداقة بين البلدين وحثكم على إقامة حوار مسلم مسيحي، فقط في حال أن الفائدة متبادلة. وكما أنكم تسعون جاهدين لمحو الصورة السلبية عن الإسلام بين المسيحيين، عليكم أيضا أن تشجبوا الأساطير الخرافية عن المسيحية. وبما أنكم تعرضون علينا بث تلفزيون مكا على الأقنية الروسية لكي تعرفوا الروسيين على "الإسلام الحقيقي"، من العدل أن تعطوا رعاياكم أيضا الفرصة لمشاهدة أقنية روسية ارثدوكسية لكي تشرح للمسلمين بكل بساطة أن المسيحيين لا يعبدون ثلاثة آلهة، ولا يحرفون كتابهم المقدس ولا يصلون لأوثان. هذه هي الطريقة الوحيدة لحوار أديان صادق ومنصف.
التوقيع:
فرع موسكو لإتحاد المواطنين الأرثدوكس 
جمعية رادونيز 
النادي البزنطي 
24 نوفمبر 2008
http://www.interfax-religion.com/?act=********s&div=135​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (1 ديسمبر 2008)

خبر مهم بجد ربنا يباركك


----------



## أَمَة (1 ديسمبر 2008)

MovieMaker قال:


> خبر مهم بجد ربنا يباركك


 
شكرا على مرورك MovieMaker
ألشكر للرب أن العالم اليوم فهم خداعهم وبدا بمخاطبتهم بلغتهم.


----------



## Ramzi (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*عنجد كله كلام منطقي و حلو*
*بس للاسف هاد حلم *

*براي المسلمين نحن غير مطهرين و نجسين*
*وان لمست اقدامنا النجسة ارضهم الطاهرة لافسدنا الارض كلها *
*هذا كلام يا عالم ......*

*المسيح معكم دائما ً*​


----------



## BITAR (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*كلام واقعى جدا*
*ولاكن*
*كيف تقنع الذين يكرهون كل ما هو اخر*
*بقبول الاخر*
*شكرا امة*​


----------



## man4truth (1 ديسمبر 2008)

يا ريت كل الدول الغربيه تعمل كده
وتشترط التبشير بالمسيحيه فى البلاد العربيه مقابل الاسلام فى اوربا الذى يعطونه كل الحريه


----------



## جارجيوس (1 ديسمبر 2008)

اصلا" السعوديه معارضه بناء الكنائس فيها ليس لأنها دوله اسلاميه انما هو الخوف من المسيحيه


----------



## أَمَة (1 ديسمبر 2008)

ramzi قال:


> *عنجد كله كلام منطقي و حلو*
> *بس للاسف هاد حلم *
> 
> *براي المسلمين نحن غير مطهرين و نجسين*
> ...


 

وهل في الإسلام *منطق* يا رمزي!!!
*هذا* *كلام* عدو المسيح وعدو البشرية
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## أَمَة (1 ديسمبر 2008)

bitar قال:


> *كلام واقعى جدا*
> 
> *ولاكن*
> *كيف تقنع الذين يكرهون كل ما هو اخر*
> ...


 

ليس عندي أمل أن يقتنعوا لأن على عينيهم غشاوة وعلى عقلهم حجاب
ما يهمني أن الغرب عرف الإسلام على حقيقته
وبدأ يعامله من هذا المنطلق.
شكرا لمرورك يا بيتر ​


----------



## أَمَة (1 ديسمبر 2008)

man4truth قال:


> يا ريت كل الدول الغربيه تعمل كده
> وتشترط التبشير بالمسيحيه فى البلاد العربيه مقابل الاسلام فى اوربا الذى يعطونه كل الحريه


 

هذه هي البداية 
شكرا لمرورك man4truth​


----------



## أَمَة (1 ديسمبر 2008)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> اصلا" السعوديه معارضه بناء الكنائس فيها ليس لأنها دوله اسلاميه انما هو الخوف من المسيحيه


 

كلامك صح يا جريس
الظلام يخاف أن يفقد سيادته لو دخل النور
شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## محب الانسانيه (1 ديسمبر 2008)

صحييح الكلام 


لل  المسيحيين الحق في بناء  اي كنيسه في بلد ولا يحق لاحد أن يمنعهم من بناء اي كنيسه حتى لو كانت في السعوديه او في اي بلد اخر.......


----------



## peace_86 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*إللي كتب هذا المقال الجميل.. مع الأسف هو قد كلف على نفسه (عالفاضي)
لأنه الذين وجه(بكسر الواو وشدة الجيم) لهم تلك الرسالة لهم عقول لا تستقبل أي نوع من النصائح

شكراً عزيزتي أمة على الموضوع...
الرب يباركك*


----------



## أَمَة (1 ديسمبر 2008)

محب الانسانيه قال:


> صحييح الكلام
> 
> 
> لل المسيحيين الحق في بناء اي كنيسه في بلد ولا يحق لاحد أن يمنعهم من بناء اي كنيسه حتى لو كانت في السعوديه او في اي بلد اخر.......


 
الحق يأخذ ولا يعطى مع الناس اللي ميعرفهوش.
شكرا لمرورك محب الانسانية


----------



## أَمَة (1 ديسمبر 2008)

peace_86 قال:


> *إللي كتب هذا المقال الجميل.. مع الأسف هو قد كلف على نفسه (عالفاضي)*
> *لأنه الذين وجه(بكسر الواو وشدة الجيم) لهم تلك الرسالة لهم عقول لا تستقبل أي نوع من النصائح*
> 
> *شكراً عزيزتي أمة على الموضوع...*
> *الرب يباركك*


 
المهم في الموضوع يا بيس أن تبدأ الدول الغربية بمعاملة المسلمين بالمثل. يعني مفيش بناء مساجد في اروبا ومفيش وعظ اسلامي على القنوات الاروبية الا إذا وافقت الدول الإسلامية على بناء كنائس للمسيحيين والسماح لهم بالتبشير بدينهم.
الرب يبارك يا بيس


----------



## peace_86 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

> المهم في الموضوع يا بيس أن تبدأ الدول الغربية بمعاملة المسلمين بالمثل. يعني مفيش بناء مساجد في اروبا ومفيش وعظ اسلامي على القنوات الاروبية الا إذا وافقت الدول الإسلامية على بناء كنائس للمسيحيين والسماح لهم بالتبشير بدينهم.
> الرب يبارك يا بيس



*آمين...
بس مين اللي يسمع؟؟؟*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 ديسمبر 2008)

الرسالة بتقول من العدل بناء كنيسة في الرياض زي مهما بينوا جوامع في بلاد غربية مسيحية

لكن للاسف مايعرفوش ان الاسلام معندهوش عدل كلة بالغصب وغير المسلم كافر ونجس في نظرهم

شكرا اختي امة على الرسالة وعلى ترجمتها ربنا يبارك تعبك ومجهودك حبيبتي​


----------



## أَمَة (3 ديسمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الرسالة بتقول من العدل بناء كنيسة في الرياض زي مهما بينوا جوامع في بلاد غربية مسيحية​
> 
> لكن للاسف مايعرفوش ان الاسلام معندهوش عدل كلة بالغصب وغير المسلم كافر ونجس في نظرهم​
> شكرا اختي امة على الرسالة وعلى ترجمتها ربنا يبارك تعبك ومجهودك حبيبتي​


 

معك حق أختي الحبيبة فراشة بأن الإسلام مش عادل مع غير المسلم.
أهمية الموضوع هو أن الغرب بدأ يفهم حقيقة الدين الإسلامي وما يرمي اليه. ولأول مرة (بعد مبادرة الكاردينا) بلد آخر مثل روسيا اللي هي في غاية الأهمية للدول العربية تتبع خطوات روما. 

يبقى السؤال، لو طبقت اروبا وكل الدول الغربية هذه السياسة - أي أوقفت بناء المزيد من  المساجد، ومنعت استعمال المساجد الحالية  ومنعت المسلمين من ارتداء الحجاب حتى في الطرقات العامة كما أن المسيحي ممنوع أن يلبس الصليب في كثير من الدول الإسلامية، ماذا ستكون ردة فعل المسلمين وحكومات البلاد الإسلامية؟

شكرا على مرورك وتعليقك يا حبيبتي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 ديسمبر 2008)

أمة قال:


> معك حق أختي الحبيبة فراشة بأن الإسلام مش عادل مع غير المسلم.
> أهمية الموضوع هو أن الغرب بدأ يفهم حقيقة الدين الإسلامي وما يرمي اليه. ولأول مرة (بعد مبادرة الكاردينا) بلد آخر مثل روسيا اللي هي في غاية الأهمية للدول العربية تتبع خطوات روما.
> 
> يبقى السؤال، لو طبقت اروبا وكل الدول الغربية هذه السياسة - أي أوقفت بناء المزيد من المساجد، ومنعت استعمال المساجد الحالية ومنعت المسلمين من ارتداء الحجاب حتى في الطرقات العامة كما أن المسيحي ممنوع أن يلبس الصليب في كثير من الدول الإسلامية، ماذا ستكون ردة فعل المسلمين وحكومات البلاد الإسلامية؟
> ...


 
ياة ياريت بجد ياريت يعملوا كدا

وتبقى المعاملة بالمثل ومحدش يلومهم 

بجد ياريت ويارب يعملوا كدا فعلآ​


----------



## أَمَة (3 ديسمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ياة ياريت بجد ياريت يعملوا كدا​
> 
> وتبقى المعاملة بالمثل ومحدش يلومهم ​
> 
> بجد ياريت ويارب يعملوا كدا فعلآ​


 

يمكن لو عملوا يا فراشة يخلوا المسلمين يصحوا ويحسوا ايه هم عاملين فينا.


----------



## الملكة العراقية (3 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ليكي على الخبر المهم
ربنا يبارككش​


----------



## SALVATION (3 ديسمبر 2008)

_



من العدل أن تعطوا رعاياكم أيضا الفرصة لمشاهدة أقنية روسية ارثدوكسية لكي تشرح للمسلمين بكل بساطة أن المسيحيين لا يعبدون ثلاثة آلهة، ولا يحرفون كتابهم المقدس ولا يصلون لأوثان. هذه هي الطريقة الوحيدة لحوار أديان صادق ومنصف​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ده خوف منهم لا تنقلب تبقى كلها مسيحية
ربنا اقوى من الكل
وهيتمم مشيئته
مشكوره لنقل الخطاب وترجمتة​_


----------



## أَمَة (3 ديسمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> شكرا ليكي على الخبر المهم
> ربنا يبارككش


 

ويباركك يا ملكة.
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## أَمَة (3 ديسمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _ده خوف منهم لا تنقلب تبقى كلها مسيحية_
> _ربنا اقوى من الكل_
> _وهيتمم مشيئته_
> 
> _مشكوره لنقل الخطاب وترجمتة_​


 

الخوف ده توارثوا من الأصل - المؤسس.
وهم ضحاياه.
وربنا أكيد هيتمم مشئيته في الوقت المعد له.
شكرا لمرورك


----------



## maria123 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا عل الخبر


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 ديسمبر 2008)

خبر مهم فعلا يا امه
بشكرك لترجمته ونقله لينا​


----------



## fteriiz (6 ديسمبر 2008)

انشاء الله المسيحية ها تنتشر في العالم كله قريبآ
]


----------



## fteriiz (6 ديسمبر 2008)

هم خا يفين منا قوي علشان دين المسيحية دين الحق[


----------



## أَمَة (6 ديسمبر 2008)

maria123 قال:


> شكرا عل الخبر


 

شكرا على مرورك ماريا​


----------



## أَمَة (6 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> خبر مهم فعلا يا امه
> 
> 
> بشكرك لترجمته ونقله لينا​


 

شكرا على مرورك وتقديرك يا  swety koky girl​


----------



## أَمَة (6 ديسمبر 2008)

fteriiz قال:


> انشاء الله المسيحية ها تنتشر في العالم كله قريبآ


 
سيحصل في الوقت المعد له من الرب.



fteriiz قال:


> هم خا يفين منا قوي علشان دين المسيحية دين الحق


 

معك حق لأن عدو الحق وعدو خلاص البشر - ابليس- هو وراء هذا الخوف.

شكرا لمرورك fteriiz


----------



## جيلان (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*فعلا محدش هيسمع حاجة
مافيش حل غير انهم زى ما بيعملوا فينا فى البلاد العربية يتعمل فى اوروبا ويدوقوا الى بنشوفه بقى وننتظر النتيجة
يعنى لا قنوات ليهم ولا تبشير ولا مساجد
و لما يحثوا بالظلم واننا قد ايه كنا سيبنهم براحتهم هيحسوا بينا

شكرا حبيبتى على الخبر المهم و الترجمة *


----------



## أَمَة (7 ديسمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *فعلا محدش هيسمع حاجة*
> *مافيش حل غير انهم زى ما بيعملوا فينا فى البلاد العربية يتعمل فى اوروبا ويدوقوا الى بنشوفه بقى وننتظر النتيجة*
> *يعنى لا قنوات ليهم ولا تبشير ولا مساجد*
> *و لما يحثوا بالظلم واننا قد ايه كنا سيبنهم براحتهم هيحسوا بينا*
> ...


 

المشكلة معاهم يا جيلان انه هم لهم حقوق وبس
ومفيش عليهم واجبات تجاه حد
الناس لكلهم عليهم واجبات تجاهم لأنهم -في نظر نفسهم- خير امة اخرجت للناس.

شكرا على مرورك حبيبتي وتقديرك.


----------



## fteriiz (7 ديسمبر 2008)

[          اعلموا ان الرب قد جعل بارخ عجبا 0
      فعلا ان يسوع المسيح هو الطريق الوحيد يوصل الي ملكوت السموات

فلا نخاف شيا ابدا       


    سبحوا الرب ايها الفتيان 0سبحوا الربعلي الدوام


----------

